# Bathroom reno on old victorian mansion.



## tybomb (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm renovating a house that's about 150 years old. I'm not a plumber and will be hiring someone to do the actual plumbing here but I'd like to take out this awful shower insert and extend the right wall back about 3 feet and then build a walk in shower. 
I really just want to know roughly what I'm getting myself into before I even start. Once the wall is ripped out and extended the bathroom will encompass the laundry tub which I'd hopefully like to turn into a bathroom sink. I took a picture of the plumbing underneath. The shower is working now. I'm assuming that big pipe is the main water pipe. I'm not sure who put this stuff in or why it's running outside the wall but it would be nice if it wasn't since it will be in the middle of the shower when I'm done.

On the floor is heavy pine floor boards which I'll probably have to take up to put in a subfloor and keep everything level with the rest of the upstairs.
Underneath that bathroom is the kitchen downstairs so I'm assuming the main waterpipe runs down through the wall the kitchen sink is on.
I will also be ripping out the ceiling in the kitchen at some point so maybe that will be convenient for the plumber to do it then?
I can build the shower and the walls and the tile etc. I just need the plumbing hooked up properly and in the right place.
How much work is this going to be for a plumber? Any idea of the rough cost or how big a job it is?

BTW, I'm in Canada. Not sure that makes a difference other then how drunk I'll be while I'm working. 


Wall with the X is coming out.


















This is the other side of the wall that's coming out. It will be extended back to the line I drew.











This is the laundry tub that will be just inside the new wall and I want to use it for a bathroom sink.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You need a new house...


----------



## tybomb (Nov 27, 2012)

This house is worth a fortune. The shower was installed long after it was built and the owners were very utilitarian about it.
I believe this used to be a closet beside the maids quarters.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

tybomb said:


> This house is worth a fortune. The shower was installed long after it was built and the owners were very utilitarian about it.
> I believe this used to be a closet beside the maids quarters.


 I llke Maids !
You have any pics of her ?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Missed the sign on the door? 










I guess the owner didn't pick a specific enough sign. :laughing:


----------



## tybomb (Nov 27, 2012)

I think she's burried in the backyard next to the family horse.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What a dump ... Tear it down and start from scratch it would be cheaper


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wow. Can I buy that wall paper. Would be great for the next time a trip on some LSD. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

These guys and ther xs and pictures. If he was hiring a plumber why is he here?? The house is worth a lot. Then don't be cheap hire a plumber and that's ur q to exit now. Before rj gets u


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wait for it..........


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

